# Lucid Dreaming > Lucid & Non-Lucid Games > Tasks of the Month & Year >  >  Task of the month for April 2011

## ninja9578

Introduction:
This topic is for the Lucid Tasks that are assigned by me or voted on by experienced dreamers.  Please attempt one or both of these tasks throughout the month.

*Report back in this thread, even if you didn't successfully accomplish the task, your efforts should make interesting reading! This is required in order to get credit, it is no longer sufficient just to say that you did it. * 

*When you complete a task:* go to your control panel, then to permission groups, and request to be in the group that applies to the task that you've done.  Of course you still need to post the dream here because I check.

Whoever completes either of these tasks gets the following goodies until the end of the month:
Your name will be displayed in *ORANGE* in the online members list at the bottom of the main forum page.You will receive a special title and badge.You will receive access to the "Lucid Task Club" which is a limited access forum for people that complete the lucid task each month.

*Tasks for this month:*

Basic Task - Pick a bouquet of flowers, describe them

Advanced Task - Inprison a ghost

----------


## ninja9578

Have fun everyone  :smiley:

----------


## PercyLucid

Flowers?  Really dude???

Oh dear.

----------


## MadMonkey

Sounds like fun!

----------


## USA

do you mean 'imprision' a ghost?

----------


## saltyseedog

I don't want to do anything mean to a ghost..... even if it is just a dc. What en prison mean anyways? I wikipediaed it but I still don't get it. has something to do with roulette.

----------


## Perlinfalcon

> do you mean 'imprision' a ghost?



Or perhaps, imprison?

----------


## Raphael

I will definitely try to en prison imprision imprison a ghost in my next LD.

----------


## USA

Haha, my bad.  :Cheeky:

----------


## Alsroge

Thanks for posting it up, Ninja. I'm going to try my hardest to take part in this task of the month. Good luck everyone.  ::D:

----------


## bengarmon

the bouqet sounds easy but where the fuck do i find a ghost and how am i suppeosed to do either if i can't have an ld in a month

----------


## Klikko

> the bouqet sounds easy but where the fuck do i find a ghost and how am i suppeosed to do either if i can't have an ld in a month



Try a graveyard, ask Ghost busters to help  :smiley:  I think this months challenge is cool

----------


## Requiem

boo

there was a whole bunch of us in favor of finding the secret treasure






> Flowers?  Really dude???
> 
> Oh dear.

----------


## Hyu

I'll give it a try.
The basic task seems pretty straightforward, but finding a ghost and somehow imprison it is going to be quite a challenge.
I feel like imprisoning it in a bottle sounds like a good idea, but I've never encountered a "typical ghost" in my dreams.
Maybe visiting a haunted mansion or a graveyard could work?

----------


## INeverWakeUp

I may try this. I'm super focus on Task of the Year more. If I have time I'll try to do it. But I'm in a dryspell cause I'm changing over to DEILDing and WILDing right now. I'm hoping they'll show me better results than the MILD did.

----------


## insideout

I will give this a try. This will be my first Task of the Month to attempt. We'll see what comes of it.

----------


## bennettb6

*





 Originally Posted by insideout


I will give this a try. This will be my first Task of the Month to attempt. We'll see what comes of it.



Same, this will be the first TotM I make a conscious effort on.

At first the advanced sounded kinda lame, but then the ghostbusters theme song started playing in my head. Now I'm psyched.*

----------


## KingYoshi

Hmm...I think it is high time ( :wink2: ) I got back to knocking off these Tasks. Imprisoning a ghost eh? Sounds interesting. I've got about a million ideas on how to go about this one....

----------


## cytotoxicT

Advanced Task

I became lucid and remembered the TOTM. I went into my garage and it was gigantic. I flew up onto this platform and I could see these floating heads at the far side of the room. One was tinted red and the other was tinted green. I grabbed the top to an overhead projector and used it to try and suck them up. It wasnt working so I started to sing the ghostbusters theme. The music then just started playing in the background and my projector head was working as a vacuum. They would fly right by me and then go back to where they were. The ghosts had distorted, creepy, laughing faces. One had a long chin and a mustache. Eventually I realized I couldnt suck them up so I grabbed a plastic mask and laid it under where they were flying. I looked around for a button to activate the trap. I intended it to work like the ghost-catcher thing in ghostbusters. I found a big green button and waited for a ghost to fly near it. It was the red one. I jumped on the button and it was sucked in, spiraling on the way down. The green guy had left but a brown tinted one entered so I laid another trap. He got sucked right in too. The masks didnt really change or move after catching the ghosts. After that I was yelling in excitement for imprisoning them and I started making air raid noises.

p.s. ninja, I may have screwed up when submitting the task. apparently it is too early in the morning (plus this is my first task success woo) and i cant find the number associated with each post so i tried to just put the URL after clicking on the title of the post. hope it works. i had a lot of fun capturing ghosts...cool task.

----------


## LostInMind

I'll try both. Although the basic task sounds really easy, I just began to LD, so It'd be quite enough to me  :wink2:

----------


## bengarmon

i did it but my dream ended right when i got done.

----------


## ninja9578

Stupid iPhone autocorrect, yes, I meant imprison.

----------


## Perlinfalcon

> Stupid iPhone autocorrect, yes, I meant imprison.



Well then you should probably check it again. The autocorrect apparently wasn't on, but that still didn't help. You're getting closer, though!

----------


## PercyLucid

::yawn::  ::yawn::  ::yawn::  ::yawn::  ::yawn::  ::yawn::  ::yawn:: 

07.04.2011I assassinate the assassin, find some flowers and catch a ghost (DILD)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

I was going to a big building that had a bar on the top of it.  I needed to go to that bar to complete a compliance audit.  That building was well populated with assassins.  I was worried that some assassin would spawn from somewhere to try to kill me.  The cash I was going to receive was worth the risk.  I told to myself that I was good at sensing energies, so I would be able to detect the assassin before he stabbed on my back.

I entered an elevator.  All walls were made out of steel.  It was a very old school elevator.  The ceiling of the elevator was like a regular home, white ceiling. There was a small hole on the ceiling, but it was just a few inches wide.

I started to realize that an assassin could get through the hole and I was trapped in the elevator.  I realized as it was a dream, the assassin could shrink and then grow back. I told to myself to not think in an assassin otherwise, one would probably spawn.  I tried to focus in reaching the top floor.

The elevator's door opened and I had a big bar in front of me as I was expecting.  It was as big as a cinema.  Where the screen was supposed to be, there was the actual bartender with the drinks.  All the remaining area, had cinema seats.  I was going to seat next to a guy.  The place was pretty crowded.  I could see a couple of 40'' TVs that where showing a Boxing fight.  When I was about to seat down, a guy told me, "Don't seat here or he will get mad"  I realized it might be the seat of a mob or something.  I sat somewhere else.  I took a few photos and tried to leave.

A guy told me that if an assassin would spot me leaving while the boxing fight did not end, he was going to kill me.  I left the area and there was no elevator.  I started to walk down the stairs.  The entire building was made out of iron.  I found a room that looked alike some storage room.  I helped the guy with a few boxes and left.

I was now at the street.  I saw an assassin who looked pissed at me.  I told the assassin I just needed to wait for a friend.  He told me to wait there and not leave.  The assassin ran to a far away car, so I decided to run like ever and get the hell out of there.  The assassin spotted me and he outran me.  He had a sword on his hand and started to hit me with it.  I felt like he was cutting my neck, but it did not hurt.

I had one of my huge knives from work (for Serrano Ham) and one tiny (for the machengo cheeses) I decided to keep hidden the big knife.  I fought the assassin with the little knife.  The assassin got confused for a second and I stabbed him with the big knife. I repeated several times until the assassin was no more.

I saw a few more people running at me.  I  was worried they would be more assassins.  I started to walk home as I did not remember where my car was.  I crossed a forest, a river and I got to the Hwy 805.  I felt I was far from home, but I had no other chance but walk. I attempted to fly with success.  I found funny I could fly in waking life.

For some reason, I re-spawned at the top of a huge building. The sky was very blue and the building was huge.  I turned lucid because I realized that I got there magically.  I jumped out of the building and started to fly to make it stable.  However, the dream was pretty good and I remembered I needed to find a bouquet of flowers.  I saw a few of them by the windows of the building, so I picked up one.  It had mainly roses and some weird brown flowers.  Basic completed.  I took flight again and threw the flowers away.

While I was enjoying the flight, I lost vision.  I could feel the wind on my face, the sound of the freeway (wtf) and the smell of the sea.  I suddenly felt double consciousness and started to wake up.  I increased the speed of the flight and entered the ocean.  After a while, I decided to exit the ocean.  I had my vision back.

It was night now and I was flying over a huge town.  All the building where very tall and the imaginary was very dark.  There was no moon.  I could hear some crowded city noises from the far distance.  I enjoyed the tranquility of the sky at night. Suddenly, I saw something over a building, shaped like the Empire State.  There was a human shape, but about 8 feet tall and with more than one arm.  It was invisible but I could see the imaginary blurry behind it.  

I saw this thing was eating souls of some sort.  I realized it was a ghost.  He was pulling stuff from the Empire State Building, but it was like ghostly stuff, because the building itself never became damaged.  I felt he was a threat so I wanted to capture it.  I also remembered it was the advanced task of the month.  

I decided to crease a PSI Ball.  I was sure that as I was dreaming, I could make it visible.  I did within seconds. A second later, the ghost was surrounded by my PSI Ball and it was trapped.  I made the PSI Ball smaller.  I could see how the ghost was also smaller, trying to get out without success.  I made it vanish.

I lost lucidity at some point and I decided to go to a beach.  I saw some wild animals that were attacking humans.  I saw a couple of wild-boards, a tiger and a walrus walking (wtf!!)  I also got to some tiny boat that I owned in the dream, but it was rocking extremely hard.  Harder that if there was an earthquake.  The sea was nuts.  

Something else happened with me and a copy of me that was like a sculpture of ice.

----------


## PercyLucid

*cytotoxicT* and * me, percylucid, myself* 

Winged!

God job cytotoxicT!

----------


## Felina

Basic Task

Last night, when I became Lucid, I suddenly remembered the Task of the month/year from this forum.

I walked to some kind of river, and next to it were flowers. I wanted to touch them to stabilize my dream, so I did. One was green, really fuzzy and felt extremely soft. I plucked one and went to see the other flowers. There was also a blue flower with little pompoms (Not sure about this one). And the last one I hated. It was red with a brown inside and it had thorns. It hurt real bad so I let that one sit there.

Edit: Oops, was a bit too enthousiastic with joining the group and didn't enter the URL. Can I still change that?
       Sorry.

----------


## KingYoshi

Well, I completed the basic task, but forgot about doing the advanced. 

Here is an excerpt from the dream....

"I saw a very attractive female watching me. I skated up to her and noticed it was Simca the Swallow. Her extremely sexy voice put me into a sort of trance-like state. She said, "How is my little crow doing? Ready for the big time my King?" I took her in my arms and kissed her. I then backed away and she pointed behind me and let out a sexy and menacing giggle. There was a group of AT riders behind me. They looked like bloods. Several had red bandannas covering their nose and mouth. I skated up to them and said, "Parts War for emblems?" They agreed and I lined up ready to race their top rider. He had dreads pulled back by a red bandanna. He had a Tupac-esque nose ring. Simca stood in front of us and held up her arms. She dropped them and we took off.

I had no idea where the course was. It wasn't marked or anything, so I just skated around the to the back of Magic Mart and leapt up to the roof. On the roof there were obstacles set up like walls, vehicles, air ducts and vents. I was jumping, spinning, and skating backwards across the obstacles. My competitor caught up to me at the end of the rooftop and we jumped off of the roof and landed below. We were beside each other as we were coming down the final stretch. I leapt into the air and took flight several feet above the ground. I leaned forward and zoomed across the finish line.

We were at the end of the parking lot and there was a field beside it. The grass reminded me of the task of the month. I skated around in the grass looking for flowers. I finally found a patch of flowers that looked like roses, but they were a brilliant blue color. I picked a bundle of them. They had thorns on the stems and were just a beautiful shade of blue. Simca had now skated up to me and I handed her the flowers. She then wrapped her arms around my head/neck and I picked her up. I began kissing her and squeezing her ass. I got excited and felt the dreaming slipping. I badly wanted to f*** Simca, so I tried desperately to hold on to the dream, but it didn't work. I woke soon after. "

----------


## saltyseedog

I am in a forest of pine trees. I fly above the tree tops high in the air. I fly for about half a mile then I spot a clearing full of different colored flowers (purple, yellows, reds) then I remember about the task of the month. I fly down into the field of lowers and pick a bouquet full. I just stand there staring at them a while. I teleport to the moon in the biodom still holding the flowers. I am standing on the side walk in the city. The buildings around me look metallic. I walk down the side walk. I robot that looks like the robot maid from the jetsons is rolling down the side walk. I hand her the flowers. I wake up.

----------


## joshdamighty

It started with a small cabin on the hill that was supposed to be my Aunt Christine's house.  Many family members were at the cabin.  The setting was a bunch of hills and a road going through the bottom with a big open field at the bottom.  We rode in the truck around the hills and rode ATV's a bit until the zombies showed up to wreck the day.  The zombies just appeared at random.  The zombies were stupid and slow thankfully.  They walked slow and were shriveled up with pieces of their body missing (kind of like a cemetery zombie who has decayed overtime).  I then got a gun from the cabin and a long thick stick from the ground.  I killed every one of the zombies near the house, in the field, but the road was as far as I went.  I then left the field and walked up the hill to the cabin and told everyone that they were gone and they said well that's a relief.  They all went back outside.  I went inside and talked to Aunt Christine and my cousin Rhonda who were washing dishes from lunch (which I must've missed while killing zombies).  They asked me about how I was doing and I said fine (just a normal conversation).  I went back outside and in the field the zombies were back.  I was mad.  I went over there and kept saying out loud I already killed you, NOW DIE!  As I was killing the zombies I got way too close.  I looked at them and I suddenly realized Holy Crap I'm dreaming!  *_now lucid_*  I then raised my hand and said STOP and the zombie froze in place.  I looked around and I was still dreaming so I continued with the others saying STOP to make the last 5 or so zombies STOP in place.  I then went back to the house and noticed this man named Veskov or Resnov or something (probably Resnov because of Call of Duty) and he was walking around talking to people and writing on a clipboard.  Anyway, Resnov looked like a therapist.  I asked my Aunt Christine who it was and she said it was my dream doctor.  She said he was using my dreams for research.  He glanced at me from the corner of the room, not in an evil or angry way just looked at me.  I followed him outside and he was writing things down about everything from trees to chairs.  I asked him why are you in my dream?  He said that I wasn't dreaming.  I said okay then explain this and I pointed my hand toward a table and chairs and hoped to levitate a chair and suddenly the clouds off in the distance morphed into master hand from super smash bros and came towards me and I could freely move it.  It formed into the master hand and started doing movements in midair until I let go and it disappeared into a mist.  He looked at me and wrote on his clipboard while saying Very Impressive, Not Bad.  I asked him more details about his research and he said we were in his office right now asleep and hooked up to a machine.  I said well okay I guess I'll let you continue and I will look around a bit.

I was walking around thinking what do I want to do now that I am in a dream and then remembered...  TASK OF THE MONTH!!!  I was then looking for flowers everywhere but couldn't find any...  I checked inside for vases or pots and then went outside a while until finding a few small garden pots with tulips in them.  All the flowers were just red tulips (go figure, we just planted red tulips in our garden a few days ago).  I picked a Red tulip and couldn't smell it.  I examined it for a while and noticed it had very defined lines and had a solid metallic look to it.  It also had sharp looking spikes all the way around it sticking out along with the very sharp looking pointed petals.  I thought, I wonder what you taste like...  Then, I took the flower off the stem and threw it in my mouth.  It tasted like dry clumpy red icing and had this strong vibrating feeling I can't hardly describe.  It felt like bees were flying around in my mouth.  Nasty flowers...

I then walked it off and went on to talk to Resnov about my flower adventure and I falsely woke up in his office and continued the dream unlucid in the doctors office explaining what I had just seen and talking about dreams.  I don't recall anything after that but woke up soon afterwards.

----------


## Kilpikonna

Basic task:
I started my WILD practice with the intent to complete the basic task.
I did succeed to stay lucid and enter my dream-body lying on my dream-bed. I got up, did some stabilizing and then headed to the door leading out of the house to the front yard. I went to the left to have a look beside the house for some flowers. I saw there was a Lilac/Syringa bush blooming and thought, that would be nice for the "physical world", but a bit boring for a dream. 
Before continuing I did kinda dive into the meadow, to stabilize the dream - smelling and feeling the grass. The grass was wet and smelled like early spring. I got up and had a look at the ground. There were a bunch of flowers growing, all were a shade of blue or violet. It was two kinds of dream flowers. I picked first one type with big round green leaves and then the other with long thin and straight leaves. Somehow the green part did draw more my attention, then the blue blossoms.
I looked back up and at the bush, which now had changed and there were two types of blossoms - one did look like a giant marguerite. I did reach out, plucked one and added it to the bouquet. When I did turn back to get also the other type, the branched had somehow gained hight and were just out of reach. I thought a moment should I float up, but then decided, that the tree maybe did not want to contribute more flowers.
So I looked back to the ground and now there were lots of violet Pansies. Those I did not want to have in my bouquet, so I decided to return back to the house. Shortly after I woke up.

----------


## anderj101

At the end of my dream last night, I was pushed out of a window and fell into a field of flowers. When I saw the flowers, I became lucid for a split second and remembered the task just before waking up. Will try again.

----------


## bengarmon

i don't think it gave me a special title or what ever

----------


## Requiem

> i don't think it gave me a special title or what ever



you have to wait for an admin to get around to it



also posting to document my intent.

imma nab that fuckin' ghost

----------


## saltyseedog

At some point in my dream I decided to do the task of the month. I teleported. I was in a dark creepy dusty old house. I had a vacuum ghost buster ghost catching thing. I walked through a door and there was a white ghost. He said boogawoogabooga!!!!!! shaking his head with his tongue out. I vacuumed him up. I threw the vacuum thing out a window. It landed on concrete outside. The ghost was set free and flew into the sky and disappeared.

----------


## joshdamighty

If I'm going to vacuum a ghost it's gonna be Luigi's Mansion style.  ^_^ oh and hopefully Bill Murry can help me

----------


## MadMonkey

I did the basic task in a lucid this morning.


From my dream journal:
...I decided I might aswell do the ToTM which was to pick a bouquet of flowers. The front door was ajar so i went out there. I am not good with flower names so bear with me. I picked a long purple flower that looked like a hole bunch of calla lilys sitting inside of eachother. I picked 2 small white flowers and two bigger flowers and a dandelion. I thought that was good enough and I felt I needed something to wrap them in. I went inside and got some plastic and wraped it around them to hold them together. I thought I should hurry up and do something less lame but I woke up.[/INDENT]

Id like to try the advanced task Luigi's Mansion style too but I doubt I will get around to it.

----------


## PercyLucid

I am super tired, but tomorrow morning I'll deliver wings.

Good job people!

----------


## Ellusiion

Saw this thread a few days ago, forgot about it until last night in my LD. 
It started in a room, entirely red with one door and a long hall. I instantly became lucid with the nose plugging RC. I began walking down the hall. The lighting dimmed and i felt a draft. I was reminded of the task of the month, and tried to create some form of ghost to no avail. I'm not good with dream control. I was now running toward the end of the hall, Not sure why. At the end of the hall was a door that would not open. I tried as hard as i possibly could to pry the door open, and felt the essence of something coming after me. Out of panic, i got the door open and arrived in the tv show "That 70's Show" and assumed i had just entered a time machine. I was Eric, and three other cast members, Donna, Kelso, and Hyde, were also there. We were in some sort of upstairs room with 5 bunk beds in it, all of them looking trippy. I asked where mine was and was redirected to the far side of the room where a very plain looking bunk bed was placed. I left the room with donna and went to my driveway, it looked just like it does on TV. I remembered the basic task and looked around for flowers to no avail. I proceeded to Bob's yard where i found enough to pick a bouquet. I picked them, and gave them to Donna. We went back to the bunk bed room and i fell asleep. At this point, i'm not sure if the dream ended or i went into another dream, But i did have another one after that.
Anyway, I failed to imprison any ghosts but completed the basic task of the month.

----------


## Ellusiion

> Saw this thread a few days ago, forgot about it until last night in my LD.



Forgot to describe the flowers. Although i don't remember them entirely, I did write the following in my DJ: "As i reach for the flowers i notice thorns on a few and decide to pick others first. I picked a few of them and then went to get the others. The first had almost no stem, it was all thorns. It was a rose, a dying one, at that." All i have written, Hope it's description enough

----------


## KingYoshi

Here is the advanced task from my dream "Kazaana"........

Me, Cliff, Deej, and Mike were on top of a ridge, deep in the mountains. We knew we were being followed. I noticed someone all the way across the valley. I told Cliff to hand me the rifle he was carrying. He said, "Ok, but there is no way you can hit him from this far away." I took the rifle and laid down in a sniper position. The target was running. I compensated for the distance (drop of the bullet), the wind, and the targets movement in my aim. I then fired a shot and watched. The target dropped to the ground a few minutes later and I knew I had nailed him. It was an impossible shot. I noticed a ton of people down in the valley. They started spraying AK rounds at us. We took off running through the woods and ended up at a log cabin.

We entered the cabin to find Randy Couture waiting on us. He was in black mercenary type gear. We talked for a bit and I somehow realized he was a traitor and was trying to set us up. He pulled out a gun, but I swiftly kicked it from his hand. We fought for a bit and I knew I was over matched. There was an old school wood stove with a set of iron tongs sticking out of it. I grabbed the tongs and pulled them from the stove. The opposite end of the handle was orange from sitting in the fire. I closed the tongs on Randy's face and buckled him to his knees. I then stole his combat knife and slit his throat. he started coughing up blood and then fell over. I instantly became lucid after this.

The dream scene had completely changed and I was in a parking lot with Deej. I told him, "Let's go ghost hunting!" In high school all of us would go visit so called, "haunted" places and film it on my old palmcorder. Deej gestured for me to follow him to his truck. We hopped in and took off driving. Deej wasn't following the roads at all. We drove through yards, fields, and wooded areas. Finally, I decided to speed things up. I told him I would fly the car and he could navigate.

I lifted the car into the air and moments later he told me to land it beside an old mansion. I looked down below and saw a huge manor. I landed the car in the front yard and there was a sign that said, "Oak Ridge Manor." I walked up to the door and kicked it open. I got a pretty creepy feeling. I had decided how I wanted to imprison the ghosts. I felt around my pocket and imagined prayer beads. I felt them and pulled them out. I performed the finger through the palm RC. When my finger inserted into my palm, I swirled it around and created a hole in my hand. Suddenly, a massive force began swirling in the hole. I quickly wrapped the prayer beads around my hand to stop it. I then walked into the house.

Deej started a sinister laugh. I turned and saw that his eyes were blood red. He slammed the door shut and I heard him lock me in. I laughed at the thought of being stopped by a door lock, but continued through the mansion. I exit the small waiting room and was now in a large grand hall. The room suddenly lit up bright and then began to flicker from a bright room to complete darkness. I heard weird screams and noises that sounded kind of like monkeys. Suddenly, these weird monkey/human hybrids came flying out from the walls. They were all ghosts and had bat-like wings. There were statues and vases lined up around the great hall and the monkey ghost people began tossing them at me. I dodged a few of them and positioned myself in the corner of the room. I then held out my hand, pulled off the prayer beads and shouted, "WIND TUNNEL!!" Miroku style. Miroku is a character from the anime, Inuyasha. He has a cursed hand that acts much like a black hole. 

The monkey ghost people were quickly sucked into my hand, along with the vases statues and any other objects laying around the room. The large rug in the room, a few plants, and some chunks of the walls/ceiling as well. I could feel every object entering my hand. I could then feel the objects travel through my arm and disperse throughout my body. It felt a lot like when a nurse first puts an IV in your arm. I could feel the energy from all of these things coursing through me. I felt much more powerful. I decided to try and suck in the entire mansion. 

I concentrated and the walls started ripping apart. Many more ghosts started getting sucked into my hand. The walls and roof collapsed and was sucked into my hand as well. I could feel myself swelling with power. It felt like my entire hand was the black hole. I looked down and noticed by hand was just a black void. It slowly spread up my arm and I knew what was happening. I just let it continue. The entire mansion was gone and the black hole was spreading. It soon covered my entire arm and chest. A few moments later I was swallowed up completely by the black hole.

I floated around in a black void for a while and decided to try and fly somewhere. No matter what, I just flew around in this pitch black void. I eventually woke up.

----------


## insideout

From my dream journal:

_Basic Task of the Month_
*April 12, 2011:* I was in the storage building next to my old house, concentrating on the sensation of walking while looking at my feet and stomping. I think I was wearing tennis shoes that I haven't worn in years.
I saw a man and asked him for help. I asked him where I could find flowers for a bouquet (remembering the *basic task of the month*). I went through a door that led to another room. I saw another door and said that would would lead outside. I let two guys go out first.

I went out and saw a bunch of flowers and other plants. I picked some from a flowerbed. First I picked a red and a yellow succulentus-type plant. I thought they were not really flowers, so I kept looking.
There were flowers planet in hanging baskets. I picked a blue fuzzy, puff one, and a red one with yellow on the tips of the petals that looked like a tulip. I smelled it and it smelled like a real flower.

I picked a purple flower and grabbed some weird shaped vegetables, one looked like a squash. I thought this was funny to put in the bouquet. I was just grabbing everything in sight.
I held the flowers in a bunch with both hands. I walked further out and saw more flowers, little purple or blue ones. But I didn't get to pick any of them because I woke up.

I quickly doodled the flowers before I forgot what they looked like.
Here is a re-drawing I did later:

----------


## bengarmon

for real man i was the first to do this and did it a while ago and still no title come on wtf im not gonna do any more if its gonna be all gay like this

----------


## Krake

I had a lucid last night in which I carried out a task I had set for myself, made me super happy. 

But then I had another LD during my afternoon nap today, which I really didn't expect because I had only just had one. I hadn't set myself a new task and couldn't remember the TotM, so I just asked a DC what to do.

Now I finally know the TotM and I'm in! Wonder how long it takes me to get another LD now, though... wish me luck  :smiley:

----------


## Perlinfalcon

Did the basic, more or less. Though my "bouquet" was pretty pathetic. 

Here is an excerpt:

I decide to go outside. Immediately outside the door there is a large round smokestack painted shiny black. There is a ladder going up the side of it. I begin to climb the ladder. As I get higher, I begin to see patchy blue sky beyond the industrial buildings. I try to figure out what to do. There is some task I can't remember. Getting to the island seems like it would be too difficult right now. I remember something about chipmunks. I yell "chipmunks!" and hope some will come running up the ladder to attack me. None do, but I realize there was actually no task involving chipmunks. I continue climbing the ladder and the wind picks up. I decide to just go ahead and do the basic task and get it out of the way. At the top of the ladder, there are some small beaten-down looking flowers growing out of a crack in the smokestack. They are ugly flowers, but I don't really care. I pick a puke yellow flower the shape of a violet and a bright violet flower with just one long petal. I also pick a tiny gray flower with a red outline. I look for more varieties, but the rest of them look the same as the ones I picked. I decide I've done the task and toss the flowers aside. The wind is blowing hard behind me. I turn and stand on the top rung of the ladder and lean into the wind. It pushes against my body and keeps me from falling forward. Below me there is the bowl of a valley shrouded almost completely in mist. Overhead, the clouds race by in the roaring wind. To my left, one side of the valley has been built up in hundreds of small adobe houses. They rise up row upon row like the audience in a coliseum. The sunlight flickers rapidly on their sand-colored walls as the shadows of the speeding clouds pass over them. Across the valley, I see the shape of a large eagle. I call out "Creechilka!" and jump off the ladder and begin to fly toward her. But the wind is blowing hard and she careens off over the far side of the valley. I wake up.

----------


## ninja9578

Awesome, everyone should be caught up now

----------


## Krake

I had another lucid during my afternoon nap today and at first I was debating about whether to go outside and pick some flowers (I was inside a library or something like that). But then I decided to have sex on an escalator, or rather, on that metal plate that was on the lower end of the escalator. I do not regret this decision, though. Usually I feel like having sex is a waste in LDs, but this was the longest LD sex I've ever had and a very long LD in general. The location was just perfect: any time I felt like I was in danger of waking up, I just focussed on feeling the escalator's bucking beneath me and on listening to the sounds it made. Worked unbelievably well!

Note to self: If you want to have sex in a lucid dream without the imminent danger of waking up or losing lucidity, look for an elevator, a washing machine, an old train or a rollercoaster and do it there  :Shades wink:

----------


## joshdamighty

> I had another lucid during my afternoon nap today and at first I was debating about whether to go outside and pick some flowers (I was inside a library or something like that). But then I decided to have sex on an escalator, or rather, on that metal plate that was on the lower end of the escalator. I do not regret this decision, though. Usually I feel like having sex is a waste in LDs, but this was the longest LD sex I've ever had and a very long LD in general. The location was just perfect: any time I felt like I was in danger of waking up, I just focussed on feeling the escalator's bucking beneath me and on listening to the sounds it made. Worked unbelievably well!
> 
> Note to self: If you want to have sex in a lucid dream without the imminent danger of waking up or losing lucidity, look for an elevator, a washing machine, an old train or a rollercoaster and do it there



I can't help but think of the song Love in an elevator by Aerosmith lol
Oh and also...  shadewink  :Shades wink: 





Glad to be Winged!!!   :smiley:   Still trying the Advanced task but haven't become lucid lately, been messing up my sleep schedule because of so much stress.

----------


## Krake

I made it! The flowers were all shabby and normal though. But later in the dream I found out the reason why they looked like that.

Got to hurry to get my train now, an in-detail version of the dream is to follow soon  :smiley: 

Happiness  ::D:

----------


## bengarmon

when do i get my special thing?

----------


## joshdamighty

> when do i get my special thing?



After you have allowed permissions on your account (use control panel), wait a week or less.  That's how long it took for me.  Did you post in in your dream journal and tag it as task of the month in the dream type selection below tags?

----------


## DreamWizard

I have been trying to visit enry the ermit from Quest for Glory I, So you want to be a hero./   So far i havent been able to get lucid but I still have hope for tomarrow and next saturaday ill post again if i succede.

----------


## Krake

> I made it! The flowers were all shabby and normal though. But later in the dream I found out the reason why they looked like that.
> 
> Got to hurry to get my train now, an in-detail version of the dream is to follow soon 
> 
> Happiness



So, here's the more detailed version:

A friend of mine and I were walking through the atrium of an old abbey when I saw flowers in the grass and remembered that when I had a lucid the next time, I would have to remember to pick some flowers. Then I started wondering and realized that I actually _was_  in a dream and became lucid. I was so excited that the TotM was what actually made me lucid. So I really wanted to complete the task and started picking flowers right away, without caring about doing anything to stabilize. 
The LD didn't last very long (stupid me), but long enough to pick some half-withered daisies and some almost withered dandelions. The daisies smelled like chamomile and the dandelions smelled bitter. I don't know how something can smell bitter at all, but in my dream they did.

It's a shame I didn't stabilize and it's also a shame that I ended up with a bunch of shabby, withered flowers, but at least I made it at all  :smiley:

----------


## Requiem

> when do i get my special thing?



no wings yet, man?  haha wtf

i'll get the ghost sometime this week

----------


## Amity

I completed the basic task on April 5th but I haven't updated my DJ until now.
Here's the entry & the relevant excerpt:

A Really Lame Bouquet of Flowers [TotM] - Dream Journals - Dreamviews Lucid Dreaming Community & Resource





> I looked into the neighbour's yard and saw a nice garden, so I went there and started picking flowers.
> Most of them were weeds with really small yellow flowers.
> There were also some white and purple flowers, small and half-wilted.
> I brought it to my nose but it didn't smell like anything.



 
I've been so distracted this month, I haven't completed the advanced task yet!!
 It's a race against this guy... 

The countdown begins!

----------


## frenchblablabla

_Wow, this is actually a really good idea,
especially the advanced one of imprisoning a ghost.

In our subconscience, we find ghosts to be able to fly through walls, 
and other objects. If I were to attempt this,
I would probably try to do some kind of Ghostbusters type thing,
that way my subconscience would make this somewhat logical haha._

----------


## DreamWizard

I failed but has an interesting time. My first lucid was cut short by my alarm for school. The second time i tried i didnt become lucid but was greeted by a weird old lady that pulled off her head and grew back a new one. And third i did a WILD and succeded but was a BIG chicken because i was in a dream version of my room and despite lucidity was scared to get outa bed and look around for fear of scary images or creatures.

Well i hope myself and everyone luck for May.

----------


## Aristaeus

A little late for this, I know, but I FINALLY managed to fulfill the basic and advanced tasks for this month after a _serious_ lucid dream drought. The lucid portion of the dream is highlighted in blue, the basic task in green, the advanced task in purple.


*Spoiler* for _Dream_: 



Dream Log Entry, Date 4.30.2011


In mine latest dream this morning, I found myself in the front yard of one of my previous homes back in my hometown. The sky was pitch black, and there was not a single light source to be seen--yet despite this, every object was visible, save the strip of homes across the street, which were all missing.
At some point, a peculiar flying machine composed almost entirely of caged propellers descended in the street in front of me with the buzzing sound of countless house fans. One of the cages opened and ignited, and suddenly a ball of flame was hurled towards me.
Later on in the dream, I arrived at some sort of soirée. As I presented my ticket to enter, however, the entrance was suddenly closed off by tall man wearing a tuxedo. It is too late to enter, he said. The next showing is not until tomorrow.
Not taking no for an answer, I thought to myself, make time go backwards. Suddenly hoards of people began walking backwards out of the building at an alarming pace; it was almost like watching a video cassette on rewind.
The rewinding stopped once the buildings front was clear of all individuals, save for an elderly woman whom now stood where the tall man previously stood. I showed her my ticket and she kindly ushered me inside. As I entered the building, it immediately occurred to me, why was I able to control time? It was in that instant I realized I was dreaming.
I walked through a half-open glass door into a large room blanketed by a bright red carpet. Tables clothed in red stood in meticulous patters that went on and on as far as the eye could see. Seated at the tables were couples, gangs, and families, all of whom were dressed in expensive clothing. Classical music sounded throughout the large room from no apparent source.
Immediately remembering the Dream Views monthly task, I approached the nearest table to see a glass pot bearing yellow blossoms strongly resembling daffodils. I picked them from the pot and proceeded to another table, taking that ones flowers--an indigo bouquet whose bloated stems twisted and curled like snakes--as well.
I rested the bouquet back onto the table and hovered through the ceiling to find myself in a stubby, narrow hallway made almost entirely of wood. I looked to the left end of the softly lit corridor to see a tiny entrance, above which was a glowing blue sign (I cannot remember what it said). Instead of entering, however, I kept hovering upwards, eventually finding a ragged staircase which lead me up into a dark, musty attic. At the center of the attic was a square-shaped pit bordered by a worn wooded rail. It was over that pit that she appeared; the ghost of a middle-aged woman. She had long, blonde hair, and wore a bright indigo wedding dress, and had a slightly pudgy figure.
Melancholy opera music began to sound in my head as the ghost floated towards me with open arms. I found myself spreading mine own arms to accept her embrace, but as she drifted closer to me simply went through me and vanished like a puff of smoke.
Shortly afterward, another ghost, this one a young, pale, shapely brunette wearing a ruby-red evening gown appeared before me. Never forgetting the task at hand, I conjured a small glass bottle in my left hand, pointed its mouth at the ghost, and tapped it thrice with my right middle finger. Upon doing so, the womans ghost was sucked into the bottle with a faint pop. I sealed the bottle and looked to see the womans ghost trapped inside, though she showed no signs of struggle or displeasure.
At some point after this, I fell back into non-lucidity and woke up.

----------


## PercyLucid

That's all folks!

----------

